# Tiny Core



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

What can anyone tell me about it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I know what it is, but I've never used it. I work with Redhat products (RHEL, CentOS, & Fedora) exclusively, except for my Windows workstation. I only use Linux for servers. We have a number of Linux workstation users here, who will hopefully chime-in.

Tiny Core is the 12 mb member of the TCL (tiny core Linux) project. It is the most popular, since it includes a graphical interface not offered by the 8 mb release. There is also a 64 mb version for people who need wireless networking support.

That's a bout the extent of my knowledge of TCL.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

So it is an operating system. 

I do not think windows or windows software will work with it. 

Then my question is where does one acquire the required software?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

am1too said:


> So it is an operating system.
> 
> I do not think windows or windows software will work with it.
> 
> Then my question is where does one acquire the required software?


Yes, it's a Linux workstation operating system, not Windows.

Download it here.

http://code.google.com/p/tinycore-x86/downloads/list

Select the iso file for which version you want:

The 8 mb core with no graphical interface.
The 12 mb Tiny Core with graphical interface.
The 66 mb Core Plus with wifi support.

Then burn the iso file to a blank CD to create an install CD. Most any CD burning software can handle iso files. The iso files should create a bootable CD for you. Boot your PC to the install CD and follow instructions.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

am1too said:


> Then my question is where does one acquire the required software?


Are you asking where to get common applications for Linux, or where to get the operating system itself?


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

You might want to look at Ubuntu if you want to switch to Linux operating systems for a desktop. A lot of the programs are already installed and there is a source built in to add more programs. Go to Ubuntu and check it out. They also have an excellent forum for questions and troubleshooting.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Nevada said:


> Are you asking where to get common applications for Linux, or where to get the operating system itself?


Well neither as a matter of fact.

I had a problem with my system and my anti virus said to reboot and there went all my files and operating system.

I had never heard about tiny core nor did my virus program tell me this would happen if I rebooted. Needless to say I was a tad more than upset.

So I am asking where one gets software for that system when their puter is down and can not access the net because of this.

I do not have a work station PC. Yes I will not reinstall that anti vius progam ever again. It was defender pro 2013 if anyone is interested.

Yes I understand the problems with windows. But I also have no idea where to readily get software for anything else.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like a message from some kind of malware. Maybe just an ad.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Nevada said:


> Sounds like a message from some kind of malware. Maybe just an ad.


Well where ever it came from it was a button on my Defender Pro antivirus software.

I might be interested if I knew more about the software applications. I could find no applications on what installed on my puter.


----------

